# OBDII Scan tool.



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend an OBDII scan tool that will read the error codes in the Cruze. Our diesels engine service light came on, and my Autel MS 300 scan tool showed that there was an error code but was not able to say what it was. The car cannot remote start with the engine service light on, so I reset it and was back in business. If it comes on again I guess it means a trip to the dealer to find out what it is.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I ordered this one from Amazon, and I really like it.
http://www.amazon.com/ScanTool-4258...TF8&qid=1407123816&sr=1-1&keywords=obdlink+sx
It requires the use of a laptop, but it has a lot of cool features. For an extra $40 dollars, you can get even more features. This sounds like a lot, but it is a deal compared to many scanning tools that only give you the code, but cost twice as much. There are some that you can hook up to a smart phone via Bluetooth as well. 
Cheapest option of all though is to go to Autozone or the like and they should scan it for free.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

That's dirt cheap... I know a place those cables sell for 150!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I use the ELN Bluetooth scanner from Amazon and the free Torque Lite app from Google Play.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Vgate-ELM327-...7164416&sr=1-3&keywords=bluetooth+obd2&dpPl=1


What I use as well Mike.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

2013LT said:


> That's dirt cheap... I know a place those cables sell for 150!


Not the same cable. The one linked above cannot be used to flash a tune.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

If you use an iphone or ipad or Itouch I recommend an elm327 wifi with an engine link app. I did a write up on it in the project section.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

ctheham said:


> I ordered this one from Amazon, and I really like it.
> Amazon.com: ScanTool 425801 OBDLink SX USB: OBD Adapter/Diagnostic Scanner for Windows: Automotive
> It requires the use of a laptop, but it has a lot of cool features. For an extra $40 dollars, you can get even more features. This sounds like a lot, but it is a deal compared to many scanning tools that only give you the code, but cost twice as much. There are some that you can hook up to a smart phone via Bluetooth as well.
> Cheapest option of all though is to go to Autozone or the like and they should scan it for free.


Ctheham-

Is there a list of GM Cruze specific features supported by this scan tool? Or even the Torque app for that matter? Most of these will read engine codes, but very few read body codes, and the ABS wheel speed sensors. I had a previous scan tool by Alex Peper www.obd-2.com, that could read 7 different control modules in the Intrigues. However, this guy has gotten into a bicycle accident, and hasn't updated his website in a few years. 

I keep waiting for him to post new cars that his software supports, but I don't see anything. You would think with the Cruze being GM's first global car, he's looked into it, but maybe for health reason's he's no longer programming. 

I haven't seen any details other than Engine data stream basics from Torque.. Maybe I'm wrong, but can you look at things like actual shift times vs. commanded shift times for the Automatic Transmission, and the pressures of the Air conditioning system, and the ABS? 

He had a great tool with over 100 parameters logged to the data file for the older GM vehicles. If you find this Alex please consider a product upgrade!


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I do not think it reads the ABS sensors, but I am not able to verify that on my laptop currently. Here is a link to the basic info that comes with the unit. 

OBDLink SX Scan Tool - OBD2 Scan Tools | OBDSoftware.net

Here is a link for the add-on that I purchased. 

http://www.obdsoftware.net/ProfessionalAddOn.aspx

If you look around on their site, I am sure that they do have some software that reads even more, but I do not remember which one it is.

Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Scan tool and gauge all in one!

UltraGauge OBDII Scan tool & Information Center


----------

